# Famous Horse QUIZ!



## speedy da fish

some are real famous horses, some from films and some are 'actors' playing famous horses. good luck 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

Oooooooo



Milton
Desert Orchid
I think that's Supreme Rock ...
Champion The Wonder Horse (?)
Hidalgo


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think 4 is Trigger. 5 is Hidalgo. Those are the only two I know.


----------



## paintluver

I know one! 
5. Hidalgo!
(My old mare's colt's dad was a runner up for the movie! the only reason he didn't get in was because he didn't have enough color...)


----------



## thunderhooves

#5 is hildago! I LOVE that movie! Not sure about the others,though.


----------



## rangergirl56m

1. Milton
2. Desert Orchid
3. No idea...
4. Trigger
5. Hildago


----------



## Twilight Arabians

1.Milton
2. Desert Orchid
3. Supreme Rock 
4. Trigger
5. Hildago


----------



## jadeewood

.Milton
2. Desert Orchid
3. Supreme Rock 
4. Trigger
5. Hildago


----------



## Ponies4Paige

4. is trigger jr.
5. hidalgo
the real trigger didnt have ANY white on him


----------



## HollyBubbles

1.Everest Milton
2.Desert Orchid
3.Supreme Rock
4.Little Trigger
5.Hidalgo


----------

